# التشطيبات الداخلية وانواعها الانامل البيضاء



## فرى مسوقة (11 فبراير 2020)

التشطيبات الداخلية وانواعها مع الانامل البيضاء 0529178166










اعمال التشطيبات







تلعب أعمال التشطيبات دور مهم و أساسي لأي مبنى في وقتنا الحاضر سواء لجدرانه أو أسقفه أو أرضياته و أسطحه الأخرى المختلفة داخلياً و خارجياً على السواء فهي عامل حماية مباشرة و غير مباشرة لجسم المبنى ، و هي غطاء يختفي ورائه جميع التوصيلات المطلوبة بالمبنى ( توصيلات صحية ، كهربائية ، ميكانيكية ، . . إلخ ) ، و هي عنصر جمالي يعطي المبنى اللون و الملمس و الشكل و النقش المطلوب طبقاً لرغبات المصمم .




أولاً : إدراك الدور الذي تلعبه التشطيبات بين بنود تنفيذالمبنى

إن الأعمال التنفيذية لأي مبنى تنقسم إلى أربعة أجزاء رئيسية ، و هي :
1- أعمال إعتيادية .
2- أعمال صحية .
3- أعمال كهربائية
4- أعمال أخرى( ميكانيكية ، تكييف ، . . إلخ )


شركات صيانة منازل ومباني راس الخيمة و شركات صيانة المنازل راس الخيمة و 
شركات صيانة المباني راس الخيمةشركات المقاولات راس الخيمة
شركات صيانة عامة راس الخيمة و شركات صبغ في راس الخيمة و شركات دهانات في راس الخيمة و  صباغ رخيص في راس الخيمة و دهان رخيص في راس الخيمة



الثاني : أعمال التشطيبات .و تشمل على جميع الأعمال التي تجعل جميع فراغات المبنى صالحة للقيام بوظائفها المصممة من أجلها ، فهي التي تعطي المبنى الشكل و الملامح النهائية و تكسبه الشخصية المتميزة .
و تأخذ أعمال التشطيبات الجزء الأكبر من الوقت المقرر للتنفيذ و التكلفة المتوقعة للمبنى ، حيث تصل تكلفة أعمال التشطيبات إلى أكثر من 70 % من التكلفة الإجمالية للأعمال الإعتيادية بها ، و هذا يدل على الأهمية التي تمثلها أعمال التشطيبات في تنفيذ المبنى .



تكسير وترميم منازل راس الخيمة و ترميم منازل راس الخيمة و ترميمات المنازل راس الخيمة و تكسير وترميم فلل راس الخيمة و ترميم فلل راس الخيمة
ترميمات الفلل راس الخيمة و تركيب رخام راس الخيمة



و تقوم التشطيبات بوظائف عديدة بالمبنى فهي :

1-تعتبر عامل الحماية المباشرة و غير المباشرة لجسم المبنى .
2-تضبط هندسياً رأسية و أفقية الأسطح و الزوايا و الأركان بالمبنى و تعالج عيوب الخرسانة و المباني في هذا الشأن .
3-تضفي نوعية الملمس المطلوب على أسطح المبنى طبقاً للتصميم ما بين النعومة الفائقة و الخشونة البالغة .
4-تعطي جسم المبنى اللون المطلوب حسب التأثير البصري المطلوب وفق المقتضيات التصميمية .
5-تغطي جميع مسارات تمديدات الكهرباء و المياه و فواصل إلتقاء المواد البنائية المختلفة مع بعضها البعض بالمبنى .
6-تقوم التشطيبات بوظيفة العزل الحراري لجسم المبنى و العزل للرطوبة و المياه و الإشعاعات و كذلك إمتصاص الصوت و مقاونة الحريق .




تركيب سيراميك راس الخيمة و فني تركيب بورسلين في راس الخيمة و تركيب جبس بورد راس الخيمة و اسقف معلقة راس الخيمة و فني تركيب فورسيلنج راس الخيمة و شركات صيانة منازل ومباني العين و شركات صيانة المنازل العين و شركات صيانة المباني العين شركات المقاولات العين و شركات صيانة عامة العين








ثانياً : أنواع التشطيبات المختلفة بالمبنى :تنقسم التشطيبات في المبنى إلى نوعين :
أ / تشطيبات داخلية :و تخضع بالدرجة الأولى إلى الذوق الشخصي لمالك المبنى و إمكانياته وللمصمم و قدراته و خبراته العلمية و العملية ،

و في تلك التشطيبات يجب أن تتوفر عدة نقاط هامة بالإضافة لما سبق و هي :
-1ملاءمتها لوظيفة المبنى و الفراغ الذي تنفذ فيه .
-2جودتها و تكلفتها .
-3أسلوب تركيبها و الوقت المتوقع في تنفيذها .
-4تكلفة صيانتها .


شركات صبغ في العين و شركات دهانات في العين
 صباغ رخبص في العين و دهان رخيص في العين
تكسير وترميم منازل العين و ترميم منازل العين و ترميمات المنازل العين



ب / تشطيبات خارجية :

تكون تعبير عام عن مظهر المبنى من الخارج ،
و هي تؤثر على المظهر العام للمنطقة ،
لذا فإن ألوانها و تصميماتها خاضعة للتشريعات و القوانين التي تحددها الجهة المسؤولة عن ذلك بالمدينة ، و في تلك التشطيبات
يجب أن تتوفر عدة أمور هامة بالإضافة إلى ما سبق ذكره في التشطيبات الداخلية و هي :1-متها للعوامل الخارجية المحيطة من طقس ( حرارة ، رطوبة ، أمطار ، . . إلخ ) ، و تضاريسها ( أرض منبسطة ، أرض جبلية ، . . إلخ.
2-يها مع الذوق العام و المخطط السائد بالمنطقة .
3-وعها للقوانين و التشريعات المنظمة للبناء .




تكسير وترميم فلل العين و ترميم فلل العين و ترميمات الفلل العين و تركيب رخام العين و تركيب سيراميك العين و فني تركيب بورسلين في العين و تركيب جبس بورد العين و اسقف معلقة العين
فني تركيب فورسيلنج العين



و يمكن تصنيف التشطيبات من حيث مكان تنفيذها بالمبنى إلى الآتي :


1تشطيبات خاصة بأرضيات المبنى ( سيراميك ، رخام ، خشب ، بلاط موزايكو ، فينيل.
2 / تشطيبات خاصة بحوائط المبنى ( لياسة إسمنتية ، دهان بلاستيك أو غيره ، كسوة طوب أو حجر ، كسوة رخام أو خشب ، . . إلخ

3تشطيبات خاصة بالأسقف ( مصيص ، دهان بلاستيك على لياسة إسمنتية ، أسقف معلقة [ جبسية ، معدنية ] ، . .
و يمكن النظر لأنواع التشطيبات من وجه تصنيعها و تنفيذها كالآتي :1-شطيبات تقليدية متمثلة في الأنواع التقليدية من المواد و الأدوات و العمالة .
2-شطيبات متطورة كنتاج طبيعي للتقدم التكنولوجي في تصنيع المواد و الأجزاء الجاهزة و إستخدام عمالة مدربة و ذات مهارات عالية على أدوات أكثر تقدماً .




تركيب مطابخ بابوظبى و فنى تركيب مطابخ ابوظبى و تركيب ستائر ابوظبى





للمزيد من الخدمات 





ط§ظ„ظپط±ط¹ظˆظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط¨ظ‰ 0566372883 - طھط±ظƒظٹط¨ ط³ظٹط±ط§ظ…ظٹظƒ ط¨ط¯ط¨ظ‰ ط§طµط¨ط§ط؛ ط¨ط¯ط¨ظ‰ ظˆطµظٹط§ظ†ط© ط¹ط§ظ…ط© ظ„ظ„ظ…ظ†ط§ط²ظ„ ط¯ط¨ظ‰ طھط±ظƒظٹط¨ ط±ط®ط§ظ… ط§ظ„ط´ط§ط±ظ‚ط© ظˆطھط±ظƒظٹط¨ ظˆط±ظ‚ ط¬ط¯ط±ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ط´ط§ط±ظ‚ط© ظˆط³ط¨ط§ظƒ ظˆظƒظ‡ط±ط¨ط§ط¦ظ‰ ظ…ظ†ط§ط²ظ„ ط¯ط¨ظ‰ ظˆط¬ظ…ظٹط¹ ط§ظ„ط§ظ…ط§ط±ط§طھ




​


----------

